# dentist jobs



## dr moazzam (Feb 22, 2013)

hi forum friends.
i am registerd dentist in pakistan medical and dental council pakistan. have 5 year expierence in various fields of dentistry.but still not appear in Australian Dental Council Exam For Overseas Dentist,
can i find job as dental assistant or dental hyginest in australia in private or govt sector .meanwhile i attempt the exam of ADC for for overseas qualified dentists for any other university that gives facility to foregin qualified dentist for condend course.
please help me regarding these issues.

regards


----------



## djwildchild (Apr 15, 2013)

Any one can be a dental assistant or hyginest here in Australia .Get in touch with cairns jcu they will give you all the info you need James Cook University in Cairns qld


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

dr moazzam said:


> hi forum friends.
> i am registerd dentist in pakistan medical and dental council pakistan. have 5 year expierence in various fields of dentistry.but still not appear in Australian Dental Council Exam For Overseas Dentist,
> can i find job as dental assistant or dental hyginest in australia in private or govt sector .meanwhile i attempt the exam of ADC for for overseas qualified dentists for any other university that gives facility to foregin qualified dentist for condend course.
> please help me regarding these issues.
> ...


Sent your resume to [email protected] for further assistance as if you are interested to dentists job in Australia.best of luck....


----------

